# Big 10 Point



## BigDave (Jun 3, 2004)

Taken Suday night. Wife got me a Moultrie digital at Wally World so no more film pics after this roll.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

beautifull buck. Did she get the 1.3 meg for $98? If so please post some pics when you cna, I'd love to see the quality, I've been thinking about getting one of those.


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice buck! Looks like the flash on that camera works well too. May have to look into a few of those since the prices are coming down.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice buck! Must be nice to know that you have something that nice awaiting you once bow season starts.


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Buck!!!!!   Let us know how you like the Moultrie digital. My cameras are going out the 1st of september!!!! I got this Buck on February 7th, 2005.... I am excited to see what this Buck Gained in the last year!!!!!!!  Thanks, Stan


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Man that thing is huge! Great picture. Thanks.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a nice buck Dave! Is that the only picture taken at the time or did you get any other pictures to reveal the deer in the background? I overlooked it at first but there is a rear end in the background.

I have never done the camera thing. And I am lucky to get out and do any scouting before October. So my first glimpse of the deer on my place for the year often times is from the stand. Yours is a good way of getting the excitement level up for the season.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a big buck, what do you thnik it would score?


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice buck!!!! BTW not that I would try to hunt there,but what are the gps coordinates


----------



## BigDave (Jun 3, 2004)

BKR there are actually 2 real nice bucks in the background. Sorry to say that is the only picture of those three I got. I think that 10 is the same one that is bedded in the bean field in my picture gallery. I also put a high resolution pic in there of this buck.

Flathunter- My little bro is a taxidermist and he's guessing 150's. He mounts plenty 150+ class deer every year


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I was not sure but I thought maybe there was a third deer. Now I can make it out a bit better in the edge of the corn. I figured if there were other deer with that big boy this time of the year then most likely it was bucks. This is the time to find the bachelor packs. Maybe the next picture you post of him will have you hoisting his head from behind.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

truck said:


> Nice buck!!!! BTW not that I would try to hunt there,but what are the gps coordinates


 It is on hte bottom right corner of the picture. "20-39" Good luck hunting for it.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Big Dave, 

Trust me when I say this: Once you put your Dig Cam up, you'll have 10 times, yes 10 times the # of pics. It used to take me 2-3 weeks to get 24 pics on my stealth cam, but I get about 200 or just a little more per week in my dig cam. I would also recomend getting at least a 128 meg card.

MY last 700 pics in my dig cam are blank. Something has happened, & I dont know what it is. I am real bumped.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

It is on hte bottom right corner of the picture. "20-39" Good luck hunting for it.
Thanks BKR for the info  LOL


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

truck said:


> It is on hte bottom right corner of the picture. "20-39" Good luck hunting for it.
> Thanks BKR for the info  LOL


 I am glad I could be helpful.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

BigDave,

Nice picture of a very nice buck!

I need to buy a camera for sure


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Big Dave, you should be able to nail that Buck easily if you put the white five gallon bucket over your head and use it as camofaluge! LOL


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Whaler said:


> Big Dave, you should be able to nail that Buck easily if you put the white five gallon bucket over your head and use it as camofaluge! LOL


 Great idea! He can even cut a couple of holes in it for his eyes and maybe earholes.


----------



## BigDave (Jun 3, 2004)

Ha Ha!!! The farmer behind us uses that bucket as a marker when he plants the first row in his field. 
Mellon - I seem to get the same number of pics. It normally took 3-5 days to fill a roll except that week it was really hot then it took 7 days. The new Moultrie digital had 4,5 and 8 events. I have it set 1 minute apart with 2 shots in 15 seconds. So if I counted like the old cam at 1 minute apart I haven't gotten a higher quantity.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I should get one of those cams,we have some real nice bucks on our land.The only thing I worry about is someone stealing them.Can they be mounted high in a tree and still work well?


----------



## RamseyJ (Jul 17, 2005)

There is no doubt that's a shooter, that's a nice 10 point


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow that is a nice buck. Thanks for sharing the pic Big Dave!

CG


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

i got the 1.3 megapixel camera from wal-mart. first night out i got a picture of a small buck. i think the picture quality is great. its a great camera for the money.


----------



## timberkatz (Jun 3, 2005)

Speaking of digital. Heres the pics snapped from my homebrew unit. It took those pics within 2 days after set up.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Nice Pictures


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I just purchased the moultrie cam also What do you guys use for deer atractant.IE what is better corn,apples, salt , or some of the deer attractants you buy in the store. Thanks jerry


----------

